# rocks from the lake



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

My grandpa lives in Wisconsin on a coldwater lake with Bass, Northern pike, Walleye, Pearch etc. There is a huge rockbar with tons and tons of rocks that range anywhere from pebbles to boulders. Is it safe to use these rocks (for decoration) in an aquarium? is it illegal to take rocks from the lake? I need help!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Take it, wash it, use it...if it come from the lake!...if not, try to ask someone what kind of rock we are talking about!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't think it's a crime to pick up some rocks from a lake :







: 
If you decide to do, clean them thoroughly to avoid introducing unwanted stuff in your tank. Boiling the rocks is a great way, but I read somewhere that rocks can explode when you boil them (does anyone know more about this?), so be careful! Better safe than sorry :smile:


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I forgot the boiling stuff...very recommended...i did it many times and the rocks never explode!


----------



## Senator (Apr 4, 2003)

Rocks can explode due to the expansion of the air bubbles trapped inside as it is boiled, though this is highly unlikely with river bed rocks.

At the most it will crack, even that's unlikely. So, boil away.









Senator can not be held responsible for any damage that may or may not be cause by flying rock shrapnel due to exposure to heat of anykind.


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Just keep in mind that some parasites can even withstand high temps. You're better off just buying something. If not, just make sure you clean as much as you can clean.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Remember that any rock made with chalky or limestone features can hurt your tank, cloud your water, and disrupt your waters PH. Another good source on cleaning freshwater river rocks are pouring vinigar on them. If they sizzle, throw it away!! If not then reboil it and add!!


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

dont worry about it exploding it will only explode on extreme heat i do clam bakes with my uncle and the only ones that explode are huge ones that turn red and pop


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

It is only illegal if it is not in the US or if they have signs posted about the rocks. Atleast I am pretty sure about this wash them and use them.


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

Sweet. tahnks for all the info guys :smile:


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

I just run them under hot water and scrub them with a wire brush.


----------

